# Junkyard Watch 1978-82 Audi 5000



## toeoutperformance.com (Sep 4, 2007)

I am looking for some body & interior parts for a 1981 5000S. Please let me know if you see any 5Ks at yards of if you have the parts sitting in your garage. 
1. Drivers side electrically controlled mirror
2. Climate Control Knobs & Levers
Thanks!


----------

